# Best recovery drink?



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm an avid cyclist but training for my first 1/2 marathon and possibly a triathlon in October. Looking for the best recovery drink that will help me repair and rebuild my muscles between daily training and restore energy. 

I'm hoping someone can let me know what they've tried and what works well.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Searching*



gnauss said:


> I'm an avid cyclist but training for my first 1/2 marathon and possibly a triathlon in October. Looking for the best recovery drink that will help me repair and rebuild my muscles between daily training and restore energy.
> 
> I'm hoping someone can let me know what they've tried and what works well.


This gets discussed a lot. Do a search and you will come up with several threads. Experience and preference is all over the map, ranging from chocolate milk to various commerical products to yogurt and fruit to cheese on toast to V8. Recovery drinks are a convenient and typically expensive version of food.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

Chocolate Milk baby!


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

Nothing less than 12 year old Scotch.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Skim milk
Scoop of chocolate whey protein powder
Squirt of Trader Joe's (no HFCS) chocolate syrup

I actually start craving ^ this ^ part way through my rides... mmm... chocolate milk...

Great blend of carbs and protein!


----------



## Retro wannabe (Aug 2, 2011)

*Chocolate Silk*

Agree with Psycleridr... or try Silk for a vegetarian option.

BTW, most people who eat an "American" diet don't need extra protein in the form of whey, etc. Most people eat plenty (or too much) protein and whey tastes terrible.

I train for 1/2 Ironmans on an almost exlusively vegetarian diet and do just fine. Beans and whole wheat pasta have a lot of protein! 

My personal favorite post-workout treat is a smoothie made with banana, strawberries, blueberries, Silk, OJ, fat free yogurt, milled flax seed and wheat germ. It's the perfect combo of carbs and protein... and it's delicious!


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Retro wannabe said:


> BTW, most people who eat an "American" diet don't need extra protein in the form of whey, etc. Most people eat plenty (or too much) protein and whey tastes terrible.


Well... the average American isn't training like the average reader/poster of this forum. Whey protein is an excellent way to supplement a low fat (non-average-American) diet. Additionally, it's cheap and easy - a $20 "tub" of powder lasts weeks/months and dumping a scoop into a glass of milk nets a 30+ gram, low fat (and tasty) drink in seconds.


----------



## superbad (Aug 18, 2008)

I am partial to 4oz of low fat chocolate milk with 1 scoop of protein powder. I drink that after my runs.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

Retro wannabe said:


> Agree with Psycleridr... or try Silk for a vegetarian option.
> 
> BTW, most people who eat an "American" diet don't need extra protein in the form of whey, etc. Most people eat plenty (or too much) protein and whey tastes terrible.
> 
> ...


Do not use Silk, it is horrible. Vanilla almond milk is so much better. 

I prefer Hammer Recoverite in strawberry flavor. So good!


----------



## Taco Brown (Dec 1, 2010)

To replinish glycogen stores, any carbs will do. Hell, I drink a can of sprite right after my run, and it has worked as well as any of the more expensive "recovery" drinks. I'll then switch to real food for protein and more complex carbs.


----------



## snosaw (May 30, 2006)

Beer!


----------

